# '94 Altima Stuttering



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi,

My wife's Altima as been experiencing a Stalling/Power stuttering problem.

Today she was driving around 40 mph when she experienced the engine stuttering. She lowered her speed to 20 mph and travelled for another 2 minutes and then she was able to get the car up to 30 mph but no further, without the engine stuttering.

Could this be a problem with the oxygen sensor or MAF?

I look forward to any replies.

Thanks.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

rajnaz said:


> *Hi,
> 
> My wife's Altima as been experiencing a Stalling/Power stuttering problem.
> 
> ...


Try changing your fuel filter...the injectors may be getting clogged by having a dirty filter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who replied to this post. After checking the injectors, PCV, EGR and Fuel pump I was stumped.

I took it to a Nissan Service center and they pointed to Oil leaking into the Distibutor as the problem. There is a Sensor built into the unit which overheats because of the oil.

The distributor was replaced (expensive!!!) but the car is running smoothly now.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Great news! Glad to here you got it fixed although expensive


----------

